

MagiXcan: Imagine computers 10X faster. 100X? More - redblue
http://www.indiegogo.com/magiXcan

======
redblue
Hello, I am Arun Sagar, inventor of magiXcan. I would be happy to answer any
questions you have here. I am also responding on indiegogo and our facebook
fanpage: <http://facebook.com/arosmagic>.

~~~
wmf
Isn't Huffman the only serial stage in JPEG decode? IQ, IDCT, and colorspace
conversion should be embarrassingly parallel. What fraction of time is spent
in Huffman decoding?

